# Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?



## Kai D90 (20. Dezember 2004)

Eines vorweg, ich habe noch nie mit Mehlwürmern geangelt.
Aber in meinem Aquarium tummelt sich Deutschlands Barsch und Weißfischfauna. Bisher habe ich mit Maden und Würmer gefüttert. Dabei konnte ich beobachten das beides Futter von Barschen wie Rotaugen/Federn und Brassen viele Male ausgespuckt wird bis sie schließlich gefressen werden. Und das bei Fischen zw. 15 und 20cm!

An der Pose würde man das auf keinen Fall bemerken!
Als ich irgendwann Samstags kein Futter mehr hatte und die Angelgeschäfte geschlosen waren mußte ich in einem Zoogeschäft Mehlwürmer kaufen.

Diese werden im Gegensatz zu Maden und Würmern/Wurmstücken sofort eingesaugt und geschluckt! Anfangs dachte ich es liegt nur an der Abwechslung, allerdings kann man nach fast zwei Monaten Mehlwurmfütterung davon ausgehen das es inzwischen für die Fische normal ist. 
Bei Maden ist es immer noch das gleiche Spiel. Caster wird erst angenommen wenn sie richtig Hunger haben.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Mehlwürmern als Hakenköder? 


Grüße,
Kai


----------



## hamburger Jung (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Mit Mehlwürmern habe ich nie gut gefangen. Was allerdings nichts heißen muss, da ich im Gegensatz zu deinen Beobachtungen auch sehr gut mit Caster fange. Einen Versuch sind Mehlwürmer auf jeden Fall wert. Vielleicht sind sie ja in deinem Hausgewässer ein Top-Köder. Pauschal kann man die Frage nach einem guten oder weniger guten Köder sowieso nicht beantworten. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Kuxi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Komischer Weise, habe ich wenn auf Forelle nix geht, mit Mehlwürmern dann recht gute Erfolge gehabt (oftmals, aber auch nur bei Forellen).

Beim Hegefischen, hat mein Sohn, dito an einem Tag, an dem sehr wenig gefangen wurde, mit Mehlwürmern für sich den Tag "retten" können  

Aber zu den Topködern, würde ich sie damit nicht zählen!

Petri,
Kuxi


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ob Topköder hin oder her, lange sind die am Haken leider nicht sehr aktiv. Das habe ich zumindest festgestellt und habe sie deshalb schon lange nicht mehr benutzt. Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falschgemacht. #c


----------



## Blenni (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Hallo,
ich habe schon einige Karpfen mit Mehlwürmern gefangen. Das sie aber besser sein sollen als z.B. Maden würde ich nicht sagen. Außerdem brechen sie relativ leicht von Haken ab, oder man hat nur noch die leeren Hülsen dran.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## worker_one (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ich habe recht gut Erfahrungen mit Mehlwürmern gemacht. Wie Blenni schon erwähnte, fange ich auch Karpfen und auch grössere Rotaugen und Brassen, allerdings überwiegend in den Sommermonaten. 

 @ Wedaufischer: Du hast nichts falsch gemacht. Die Mehlwürmer sind am Haken leider nicht sehr aktiv. Darum fische ich ihn auch nur als Kombiköder mit z.B. Maden oder Rotwurm.

 Gruß worker_one


----------



## allroundfreak (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Mehlwürmer sind  gut zum Forellenfischen und auf Rotfedern .


----------



## Angler505 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

*Hallo,*
den kleinsten Mehlwurm den ich bekommen kann habe ich immer als Alternative in Ködersortiment. Ich habe die Erfahrung gesammelt das ein frisch gehäuteter Mehlwurm ein absoluter Topköder sein kann. Ich klebe die Mehlis was die Haltbarkeit etwas verlängert. Als Anfütterungsmaterial ist er wohl weniger geeignet beim Weißfischangeln.
Besser als Maden ??? eher nein, ich denke hier spielt eher die Qualität der verwandten Maden eine Rolle, gleichfalls versuche ich den Fisch ja beim Spiel mit dem Köder zu fangen, damit er erst keine Möglichkeit hat den Köder wirklich zu schlucken, denn nur so ist es mir möglich die Fische welche das Schonmass noch nicht erreicht haben möglichst schonend zurück zu setzen und die die dem Schonmass entsprechen umzusetzen. Denn leider stimmt ja die Formel grosser Köder grosser Fisch nur bedingt.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## altersalat (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Also ich habs schon auf Forellen und Weißfisch ausprobiert und nix gefangen.


----------



## **bass** (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

bei uns in luxemburg ist der mehlwurm der topköder an verschiedenen tagen auf forellen.

auf andere fischarten sind die erfolge jedoch nicht besonders.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ich habe mal mit Mehlwürmern an einem Tag geangelt. Es ging gar nichts. Aber als ich es dann an der gleichen Stelle und nur eine Minute später mit Maden probierte habe ich mich dumm und dämlich gefangen. Und mein Vater hat mit Mehlwürmern auch weiterhin nichts gefangen. Also ich halte nichts von denen


----------



## Brassenkönig (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ich habe es in Dänemark am Ringkøbingfjord einmal mit Mehlwürmern auf Rotaugen und Barsche versucht. Ich fing an einem ganzen Tag nur ein kleines Rotauge. In der Dämmerung habe ich es dann nochmal mit Rotwürmern versucht und ich fing Barsche in Massen. Es wäre aber gut möglich, dass der Mehlwurm an einigen Gewässern ein Top-Köder ist.


----------



## ChristophL (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ich habe noch nie gut mit Mehlwurm gefangen, sonst würde ich den auch nehmen - halt einfacher zu halten als Made.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Tobbes (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Ich hab mal mit Zombies geangelt>  Riesenmehlwürmern.  Fies beim anködern, weil sie ein bißchen zwicken, aber ich hab gut gefangen an dem Tag! Leider saufen sie schnell ab! Solange sie leben machen sie aber ziemlich Randale unter Wasser! Also muß der Köder oft erneuert werden, was mir dann doch zu lästig war. Maden haben auch an dem Tag gefangen, also bleib ich dabei! Außerdem sind sie gemessen an der Anzahl viel teurer! Noch ein Pluspunkt für Maden! Aber wenn wirklich garnix geht vielleicht ne Alternative!


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Mehlwurm, verkannter Topköder?*

Auch wenn das thema nun schon ziemlich alt is.....meine Aquarienfische würd ich damit nich füttern.Sie sind sehr Eiweiß und fetthaltig.Das Eiweiß kann nicht vollständig verdaut werden und wird somit ans wasser abgegeben was dazu führt das dein Wasser sehr eiweißhaltig wird,was für die fische stress bedeutet.Und Fett sind die viecher auch noch=auch nich gut für die fischis...Aie ab und zu mal zu verfüttern ist kein Problem aber alles andere würd ich lassen.
Mit freundlichen,etwas verspäteten Grüßen
ostfriese3000


----------

